# Rafting Permitted Rivers



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry if this has been discussed before, I didn't see anything when searching the forum. I'd like to do the Salmon River next year, but I know my odds of getting a permit are marginal. I don't want to go on one of those commercial trips where they fit a bunch of people in a raft and do "glamping". Anyone aware of a commercial company that leads trips down the Salmon river? I have my own raft and supplies that I want to use. It would be nice to go with a few other groups and a guide who would be willing to give you rafting tips and explain the history and so forth of the river.
I found a commercial raft company that offers a WFR course and it's a 5-6 day class on the Salmon river. They even mentioned that you can bring your own raft/gear. However, It was last June and I don't think they will be doing it again next summer. Bummer..


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

It's not that hard to get on the river. April on the Main Salmon is wide open for permits, not too cold and not too high usually. In June it starts to become a little more serious of flow depending on the winter. 

Going on a guided trip is not too hard either. Having a few private rafts and a "guide" come along is not likely to happen. At least not legally. 

I do know a friend who did a training trip on the Main with an outfitter in April and he had a blast and learned a bit too. He took his own raft. 

They did it in four days so you are moving a bit faster but it seemed worth it.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

there is always a September 9 launch on the main salmon, still plenty of water, and the weather is pretty good generally too.. I wouldn't pay an outfitter thousands to do what I can do myself more enjoyable.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't have the first hand experience, nor do I know people that would be capable of running it.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

what would be the difference in running it with or without a permit? for what its worth, my 15 year old daughter who had never rowed a full day in her life, rowed a 14 ft raft for the entire stretch last year. one gal in our group rode a SUP the entire trip. (we're talking the main salmon here, nothing death defying)


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry if I didn't clarify. I only mentioned the permit because it would be nice to go mid July/ Early August. I was thinking more about the South Fork..


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

what outfitter you think is going to take you on the south fork? are you confused and meaning middle fork?


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Sorry! Yes, I meant Middle.

Sierra Rescue WFR - Canyons River Company


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Thought that was pretty reasonable, especially for $1,500. I figured there must be some commercial/outfitters that take groups out similar to this. The WFR alone is usually 500-700.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_dZZQOakgPI

The rapids don't look bad, but I still feel that having a another person/group would be a wise choice.


----------



## MountainVisions (Jan 6, 2017)

Have you done the main? It's a lot easier. If you don't have the experience wait till the permit season is up and get your experience on that. 

That WFR + rafting looks kind of awesome, though. Although, I'd probably be more inclined to put the extra $800 into something else and just get the WFR in a traditional way. it's a cool idea. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Iam kinda in the same place as you. I'd like to do,some rivers but don't feel as confident and or have the friends/group to go. The permit things a bummer but we're going to see it here in Montana soon enough I suspect. Anyway I've researched and called several raft companies about kinda the same thing. They don't really do it but several offer "rowing schools" but only one so far let's you bring your raft. And so far I've only seen it on the rouge river in Oregon. It seems mostly though they want you to row their boat and with several students per boat. The one I found on the rouge is your own boat and after I talked with them it seemed like after they know you aren't a kook they would let you be self sufficient but with the group. Bad news is they all cost about 1200 bucks and most are in the spring and only 4-5 days. So it's spendy and I honestly wouldn't be worried about the rivers just the fact that I have no one to go with/little experience? Meaning most are class111 and pretty mellow but shit happens and better be ready for it right? If you want the details p.m. me and I'll forward it to you. Iam in Bozeman too and I'd be willing to go with you but even though I've been paddling for years it's been a long time since I've done alot of whitewater. Ism going to do whitewater safety in the spring here and were planning a lower salmon trip next summer along with local stuff at reasonable flows so if your game to give it hell , I'll go with ya! We can do Yankee Jim laps and bear trap and upper gallatin without dying I think pretty easy? That trip looks awsome by the way and I'd pay to do it too. I'll call them and see if they will offer it again next spring. The only other wilderness medical school/whitewater school was in cost a Rica and it was like 12 grand or something crazy. Let me know if you'd like the info or have any other local questions cause I've done a ton of research on and around our rivers and programs ect.. Sorry if I changed the subject of your post but thought I'd send it out there. Charlie


----------

